# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Ongi

## pstubbe

ik ben 18 september ongi geworden 2 dagen toen ben ik 30 september ook 2 dagen nu is het 7 oktober en doen mijn tepels nogal pijn en ben best wel misselijk in de ochtend kan dit zwangerschap betekenen of niet

----------


## fairytale30

Kan er kort en krachtig over zijn : YEP, zwangerschap zou kunnen.
Was 18 september de officiele dag dat je ongesteld moest worden ??

----------


## pstubbe

ik moest de 20ste ongi worden ondertussen ben ik al drie dagen misselijk en twee dagen hoofdpijn eveneens zijn mijn tepels zeer gevoelig heb soms wat krampen in mijn buik zou het zo kunnen zijn

----------


## fairytale30

Mocht het zo zijn dat je zwanger bent, dan kan ik het wel verklaren als een innestelingsbloeding wat je hebt gehad op de 18e. Dus 2 dagen eerder dan je officiele menstruatie. 
Tja, hoofdpijn, misselijk, gevoelige tepels, krampen in de buik, het hoort allemaal bij een zwangerschap, maar OOK bij een ( aankomende menstruatie )
Dus als ik jou was zou ik gewoon heel even een testje doen.
Was de vloeiing wat je verloor op de 18e en de 30ste, wel gelijk aan een normale menstruatie ( of ontrekkingsbloeding als je de pil slikt ) ??

----------


## Karin63

Hey pstubbe, als je graag meer zekerheid wil kan je een zwangerschapstest doen. Deze test kan je kopen bij de apotheek en bij je thuis gebruiken, zo kan je uitzoeken of je zwanger bent.

----------

